# Beckley, WV - Lady



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Lady: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Humane Society of Raleigh County Inc.
Beckley, WV
304-253-8921


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

what a cutie !!!!! beautiful face.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

